# Chris Mainwaring Dead at 41



## chops_a_must (1 October 2007)

> Chris Mainwaring dead at 41
> David Lowden
> Friday, September 28, 2007
> 
> ...



I was always a fan of his as a boy. He'll always be remembered by me as the guy who danced, walked, and jumped up and down on a shattered ankle after the 92 grand final.

R.I.P. Chris.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2007)

Sad when anyone passes away.

Who dies at home with no expanation? At 41?


----------



## chops_a_must (1 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Sad when anyone passes away.
> 
> Who dies at home with no expanation? At 41?



There's rumours it was an overdose...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2007/10/01/7440_news.html



> Mainwaring, who was recruited to West Coast from East Fremantle, played 201 games for the Eagles between 1987 and `99 and played eight State of Origin games for WA.
> 
> The gifted ballwinner was a key member of the Eagles' famous midfield during the `90s, averaging more than 20 possessions a match and steering the club to its first AFL premiership over the Cats in `92 and to its second, again over Geelong, in `94.
> 
> He regularly figured in the club's *best and fairest award*, finishing runners-up on three occasions and third twice, but in later years was dogged by injury.




chops, howdy - sad news for you WA fans
strange circumstances, only 41 etc ( as kennas says) - and why would a "best and fairest" player get involved with drugs?
maybe not m8
maybe time will tell - hard to keep "cause of death" a secret these days, even if you wanted to. you'd know more about that than me. 


ps maybe echoes of joey johns, but one bridge too far?


----------



## chops_a_must (1 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> strange circumstances, only 41 etc ( as kennas says) - and why would a "best and fairest" player get involved with drugs?
> maybe not m8
> maybe time will tell - hard to keep "cause of death" a secret these days, even if you wanted to. you'd know more about that than me.
> 
> ...



Mmm... no. He was one of the original "party boys" at the Eagles, and did ads for taxis after being banned from driving for instance...

Apparently he was screaming in the street 30 mins before he died... Obviously there is more to the story though. But yeah, he constantly had rumours about having a troubled personal life as long as I can remember...


----------



## Sprinter79 (1 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.geelongadvertiser.com.au/article/2007/10/01/7440_news.html
> 
> 
> 
> and why would a "best and fairest" player get involved with drugs?




Ben Cousins anyone?


----------



## Miner (1 October 2007)

Folks
It is really a sad news and shocking news irrespective of if you are a footy fan or live in WA. I am not a footy fan but I am personally perplexed to find out if there is a superman who calls himself or herself as God no matter how you worship this almighty why he takes away good people.

Chris has been an outstanding personality, an Aussie icon, a live person, so agile and fit.
God knows what fitness level one requires not to attain the tragic death like Chris at the age of 41.

May I join with you all to express our deepest condolence to Chris and his family and friends. Hope time will heal it up.

Regards

Miner


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Miner said:


> I am not a footy fan but I am personally perplexed to find out if there is a superman who calls himself or herself as God no matter how you worship this almighty why he takes away good people.
> 
> Chris has been an outstanding personality, an Aussie icon, a live person, so agile and fit.
> *God knows what fitness level one requires not to attain the tragic death like Chris at the age of 41*.
> ...




well said miner - 41 is just miles too young, whatever the cause. 
but based on chops's comments,  maybe Chris "got by with a little help from his friends?" - or maybe his friends turned out to be enemies? if you get my drift.

"God knows what fitness level one requires not to attain the tragic death like Chris at the age of 41" - lol - an interesting concept.

I don't know the answer , but I do know that it doesn't matter how fit you are, you're not gonna make it to 141! (ok - recent advances in medicine, make that 241)  



Sprinter79 said:


> Ben Cousins anyone?



spot on sprinter
such a gaping hole in my argument


----------



## Aussiejeff (2 October 2007)

Unfortunately, it appears the drug bogey has raised it's ugly head again.... not exactly good news that Cousins appears to be one of the last persons to see him before he began to convulse... the report says he went to see Mainy because he was "hungry". Exactly what was Chris hungry for? 



_"Sean Cowan and Ray Wilson
October 2, 2007

Troubled West Coast Eagles star Ben Cousins rushed to the aid of a distressed Chris Mainwaring twice in the hours before the retired player died after allegedly taking ecstasy and cannabis.

Mainwaring, 41, who was thought to have been battling depression, was discovered by police and ambulance officers who were called to his Cottesloe home at 11.30 on Sunday night by neighbours concerned about a man yelling for help nearby.

But police said yesterday that Mainwaring refused help and was left in the care of a neighbour. An hour later, ambulance officers were called back to the house, where Mainwaring was found unconscious. He was taken to a Perth hospital and died a short time later.

It is believed that Mainwaring, a Channel Seven sports presenter in Perth, had told ambulance officers during the first visit that he had taken ecstasy and cannabis. Police and St John Ambulance refused to comment on the claim.

Cousins, who spent four weeks in drug rehabilitation in the US earlier this year, was asked by Mainwaring's wife, Rani, to talk to her husband because Mainwaring had helped him battle his drug problems. A Mainwaring family friend said that Cousins first went to the Mainwaring house on Sunday morning and was satisfied his former teammate was all right.

Mrs Mainwaring and the couple's children, Maddy, 8, and Zac, 6, were on holiday at a Toodyay farm, 100 kilometres east of Perth.

Later in the morning, Mainwaring sparred with former Australian Test batsman Justin Langer in preparation for a kickboxing bout on Thursday.

Cousins returned later that night after Mainwaring called complaining that he was hungry. It is understood he took Mainwaring some food and, after talking, left shortly before 10pm.

The family friend said Cousins had been concerned about Mainwaring up to a month ago and had organised some support."_


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

Aussiejeff said:


> Unfortunately, it appears the drug bogey has raised it's ugly head again.... not exactly good news that Cousins appears to be one of the last persons to see him before he began to convulse... the report says he went to see Mainy because he was "hungry". Exactly what was Chris hungry for?



Yes, I think the boys in blue will have some questions for BC. Worst case, he's provided the e that's killed him. Golly...


----------



## chops_a_must (2 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Yes, I think the boys in blue will have some questions for BC. Worst case, he's provided the e that's killed him. Golly...



Or potentially been selling him the stuff he died of, and causing him problems the last month. 

And from what benny has being saying to people in public, he hasn't stopped taking anything anyway.

Considering the "Golden Hair boy" was caught allegedly importing something in Broome a few weeks ago, he might be in a hell of a lot of trouble. Nice work once again by Dalton and the Eagles board to shut the West Australian newspaper and channel 7 up over that.  Christ they control everything so much over here.

But they've got to get rid of that joke of a person. No wonder Judd left, who'd want to stay? But now it looks like that parasite is literally killing the club...


----------



## Prospector (2 October 2007)

They mentioned today that he was having it tough because of a marriage split. Wow, tough thing to land on the wife - the guilt will stay with her forever.

Gosh, seriously, a 41 year old and drugs?  Maybe at 16 years of age and experimenting, maybe an addicted person in their twenties, but at 41 years of age?  Way old enough to know better.  Maybe, given the descriptions of his 'larrikin ways' he never got past being a teenager.


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

Prospector said:


> Gosh, seriously, a 41 year old and drugs?  Maybe at 16 years of age and experimenting, maybe an addicted person in their twenties, but at 41 years of age?  Way old enough to know better.  Maybe, given the descriptions of his 'larrikin ways' he never got past being a teenager.




Could say something about the culture at the Eagles maybe.


----------



## Sean K (2 October 2007)

Prospector said:


> Gosh, seriously, a 41 year old and drugs?  Maybe at 16 years of age and experimenting, maybe an addicted person in their twenties, but at 41 years of age?  Way old enough to know better.  Maybe, given the descriptions of his 'larrikin ways' he never got past being a teenager.



41 isn't that old prospector! Please.


----------



## Sprinter79 (2 October 2007)

Regardles of your age, and fitness level, a racing heart beat is a potentially dangerous thing, and in this case, it lead to heart failure (of some discription).

There could be any number of reasons for this, but the most likely cause would be some kind of consequence from the substances he ingested. He was a known party boy, and he had just had a visit from a known drug addict (and dealer). Throw into the mix a marriage breakdown, and you've got a receipe for disaster.


----------



## Prospector (2 October 2007)

kennas said:


> 41 isn't that old prospector! Please.




Nah, just a baby Kennas, but it is old in the context of drug taking!  How can we expect teenagers to know what to do with drugs when our role models and 'parenting' generation get it so wrong!


----------



## IFocus (2 October 2007)

nomore4s said:


> Could say something about the culture at the Eagles maybe.




I think its more about the choices young men make particularly a group that are super risk takers to start with, if anyone believe that all other AFL teams are clean of drugs then I would urge them to do some research if only for the sake of their own kids.

Also there have been some pretty harsh comments made with plenty of innuendo some I believe has some basis but most is wide of the mark. 

The lost of Mainwaring here in the West has shaken so many.

Focus


----------



## disarray (2 October 2007)

current drug policies are an abject failure. the war on drugs can never be won as it is a war on human nature.


----------



## CanOz (2 October 2007)

41...too young to die..

I'll be 41 in a couple of months.


----------



## nomore4s (2 October 2007)

IFocus said:


> I think its more about the choices young men make particularly a group that are super risk takers to start with, if anyone believe that all other AFL teams are clean of drugs then I would urge them to do some research if only for the sake of their own kids.
> 
> Also there have been some pretty harsh comments made with plenty of innuendo some I believe has some basis but most is wide of the mark.
> 
> ...




Focus I agree, society in general has problems with drugs so we can't expect footy clubs to be any different.
I support Hawthorn and unfortunately there seems to be a drug problem at that club as well.


----------



## Gspot (2 October 2007)

When Ablett helped kill his young girlfriend/groupie, while on a drug binge, I never heard them bringing up Geelong FC name. Come too think of it, I haven't heard much of the Hawthorn players who had major drug problems leeked to the press recently either.
 No when it comes to media attention and controversy, Melbourne only like to focus on the outsiders, and who better than the most successful club in the AFL.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 October 2007)

Prospector said:


> They mentioned today that he was having it tough because of a marriage split. Wow, tough thing to land on the wife - the guilt will stay with her forever.
> 
> Gosh, seriously, a 41 year old and drugs?  Maybe at 16 years of age and experimenting, maybe an addicted person in their twenties, but at 41 years of age?  Way old enough to know better.  Maybe, given the descriptions of his 'larrikin ways' he never got past being a teenager.




40 is the new 20.


----------



## Sprinter79 (2 October 2007)

Gspot said:


> When Ablett helped kill his young girlfriend/groupie, while on a drug binge, I never heard them bringing up Geelong FC name. Come too think of it, I haven't heard much of the Hawthorn players who had major drug problems leeked to the press recently either.
> No when it comes to media attention and controversy, Melbourne only like to focus on the outsiders, and who better than the most successful club in the AFL.




Geelong and Hawthorn have had their name dragged through the mud. One Hawthorn player has now tested positive 3 times and will be up on a 'possession with intent to sell or supply' charge as well.


----------



## 1234 (2 October 2007)

I hope if Cussie was involved, or had anything to do with it he's booted from the club, and the AFL - for starters. 
I'm a WCE supporter, and hope he ( Cousins ) had nothing to do with it, but it aint looking good for him.. Mainwaring was a big boy and made his own decisions. If his rationale was impaired or influenced that's unfortunate. 
Could be the last nail in BC's coffin ( no pun intended ), and I hope he feels even a little bit guilty right now. 

How much more ammunition does this club have to give the press about AFL players and the way they hold themselves in the public eye? 

I think the AFL will ( SHOULD ) take a harder line against the antics of these guys next season, it's ruining the faint glimmer of respect anyone has left for these 'elite' sportsmen. Name + Shame, no need to explain. 

Heaven forbid Carlton swap Fev & a pick for Judd!!! 

RIP Mainy..


----------



## Prospector (2 October 2007)

Gspot said:


> When Ablett helped kill his young girlfriend/groupie, while on a drug binge, I never heard them bringing up Geelong FC name.




_I think it was!_



Gspot said:


> Come too think of it, I haven't heard much of the Hawthorn players who had major drug problems leeked to the press recently either..




_The Court made sure they couldnt - I am sure every station would have run with it if they could!_




Gspot said:


> No when it comes to media attention and controversy, Melbourne only like to focus on the outsiders, and who better than the most successful club in the AFL




No, can't agree one bit!  And come to think of it, to me it seems that the "most successful club in the AFL" seems to have the worst culture.


----------



## josh82 (2 October 2007)

Everyone seems to forget about Daniel Kerr. Has everyone forgotten the audio capturing Daniel Kerr doing a deal with a drug dealer- loosely ordering a big dirty bag of horse chaff if i remember correctly.

For those that bag Cousins at least be consistent and bag Kerr and the rest of their snorting posse. Other players have had  exactly the same interactions and involvements with drugs as Cousins has, yet Cousins is the only one that the AFL has made an exapmle of.

Was a big fan of Mainwaring growing up too..Shame to see anyone end up that way. Especially leaving some young kids behind.


----------



## Prospector (2 October 2007)

I think Cousins got off lightly!  Given that his dependency would have involved the year he won the Brownlow and played in a Premiership winning team, the penalty could have been (read, should have been) much worse!

The only people I feel sorry for in this are his wife and kids.  Shame he didnt give them any consideration.


----------



## chops_a_must (2 October 2007)

josh82 said:


> Everyone seems to forget about Daniel Kerr. Has everyone forgotten the audio capturing Daniel Kerr doing a deal with a drug dealer- loosely ordering a big dirty bag of horse chaff if i remember correctly.
> 
> For those that bag Cousins at least be consistent and bag Kerr and the rest of their snorting posse. Other players have had  exactly the same interactions and involvements with drugs as Cousins has, yet Cousins is the only one that the AFL has made an exapmle of.



How have the AFL made an example of Cousins? 

And have you seen my picture of Kerr on this forum before? Obviously not...


----------



## josh82 (2 October 2007)

Chops:

1) My response was not aimed at you. It was aimed at the relevant general public.  i couldn't be stuffed scouring the history of this forum looking at peoples' past posts..Hence i was unaware of your picture and opinion of Kerr.

2) An example of Cousins was made by banning him from playing for x number of weeks, sending him off to rehab in California which they supposedly funded? How come Kerr and other players have not been treated the same way? Regardless of whether the punishment is right or wrong at least show some consistency..Plenty of things in AFL really aren't consistent though (how many times Collingwood travel out Melb compared to other teams just to name one..)

I assume that you are really insinuating that the AFL barely made an example of Cousins. I agree 100%. I think Demetriou is an absolute joke, and i think the way they handled the situation was a joke.


----------



## Julia (2 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> 40 is the new 20.




Really?  How immensely encouraging!


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

and hopefully ninety is the new 21? lol


----------



## explod (2 October 2007)

What a sad loss and waste of potential.

I grew up among footballers (VFL) as a kid.   The focus was on grog, it affected the lives of entire extended families and friends and unfortunately little has changed.    When I grew up I had little to do with footy (did play myself) but encouraged my kids into basketball.   It was a good choice.

Was pleased to see geelong win but what alarmed me were the countless TV shots depicting the young heroes swilling beers.   These boys are the heroes of the kids between 6 and 12 years, the suppossed happiness from the appearance of excessive drinking is not lost on these young supporters.  They cant wait to get old enough to join in.

Interesting some of the biggest sponsors are the breweries, it is no accident, footy is a business.

And believe me, drugs starts from the impressions/examples set by the supposed Idol Champions.   Even if it is only a beer or two in the beginning.

So who really are the drug pushers in the first place.    Chris Mainwaring was probably only following what from a child he thought was the norm.   As a bloke I am ashamed of the way we behave and unlike the S m Ne    's, the way we regard women, just to add all of my lot.

cheers explod


----------



## wayneL (2 October 2007)

explod said:


> What a sad loss and waste of potential.
> 
> I grew up among footballers (VFL) as a kid.   The focus was on grog, it affected the lives of entire extended families and friends and unfortunately little has changed.    When I grew up I had little to do with footy (did play myself) but encouraged my kids into basketball.   It was a good choice.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more explod.

I personally could never see the connection between celebrating something and getting as pissed as a maggot.

A couple of drinks amid the merriment afterwards sure, but our society seems to say: if you win at something, time to get paralytic.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Prospector (2 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> if you win at something, time to get paralytic.




In football you don't even have to win to get paralytic.  Mad Monday, practised by many footy clubs including amateur league, is one long drink fest!

But then, look at the example set by Bob Hawke, who was totally drunk after the America's cup win.  What hope do we have?


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 October 2007)

I agree explod 
cept that I let my teenage boys drink somewhat to excess - (as I probably do) - and they have their own beer fridge downstairs - 

rather than (hopefully) try things stronger 

(so far so good )


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

People (I use that term loosely), the innuendo quite frankly I personally find disgusting. Chris was calling for help, that is fact. All of the rest is just speculation based on nothing more than rumours. I can't believe the rubbish that is going around before any facts are out. My brother called from Victoria last night saying the news over there was speculating to the point of calling what they had to write as fact. Very clever the Vics, even before those who are investigating know.

Have society or none of you any respect at all?

Out of respect for Chris and his family I call for this entire thread to be removed!


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> People (I use that term loosely), the innuendo quite frankly I personally find disgusting. Chris was calling for help, that is fact. All of the rest is just speculation based on nothing more than rumours. I can't believe the rubbish that is going around before any facts are out. My brother called from Victoria last night saying the news over there was speculating to the point of calling what they had to write as fact. Very clever the Vics, even before those who are investigating know.
> 
> Have society or none of you any respect at all?
> 
> Out of respect for Chris and his family *I call for this entire thread to be removed!*



I can sympathize with you sentiments hangseng, I really know where you are coming from.

But, removing the thread would be tantamount to the censorship of legitimate free speech.


----------



## Aussiejeff (3 October 2007)

Sorry, but IMO banning or self-censorship of a discussion regarding material widely distributed in the media would be of little point, apart from making a "moral" gesture. When Mainy and Cousins both have a proven drug taking history, you can't really blame people for drawing their own conclusions from what happened. Far from being heresay, there appears to be plenty of evidence that shows drug taking across the AFL spectrum is almost of epidemic proportions -its not all made up.

I was a BIG fan of cheeky Mainy when I was living in WA and through the Eagles first two premiership wins. I really feel sorry for Chris' family and friends for what they are going through. They might HATE it, but even they would be half expecting the media attention that HAS occured to date and WILL occur in the coming weeks. Whether we like it or not it's inevitable when you become a sporting and/or media celebrity and bare yourself and ultimately your private life and family to the glare and scrutiny of the country or world's media. 

R.I.P. Mainy

AJ


----------



## Prospector (3 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Have society or none of you any respect at all?




And sometimes respect is a 2 way street!  

OK, let's wait until the facts are out.  But if the facts confirm reckless drug/alcohol binge consumption, then I trust you will not take the 'head in the sand' - 'he was a good guy, let's not speak ill of the recently departed' kind of approach to excuse it.  Because that is absolutely the wrong message to send our kids.  And we have done too much of this in past - no wonder kids get conflicting messages from the guiding generations!


----------



## vert (3 October 2007)

I think there is one point that has been missed in this discusion, that is he suffered from depression which is a very wide spread problem in sociey. Our brains work in mysterious ways and some cant control the downward spiralling feelings to the point that they have to take something that makes them feel better ie. drinking, taking drugs etc. You might say why didnt he get help but thats the problem, people suffering dont get help and especially men. Im not saying i agree with what he has done, but just think people need to look at why he did it.

r.i.p. Chris


----------



## Duckman#72 (3 October 2007)

Prospector said:


> OK, let's wait until the facts are out.  But if the facts confirm reckless drug/alcohol binge consumption, then I trust you will not take the 'head in the sand' - 'he was a good guy, let's not speak ill of the recently departed' kind of approach to excuse it.  Because that is absolutely the wrong message to send our kids.  And we have done too much of this in past - no wonder kids get conflicting messages from the guiding generations!




Great post Prospector.

Yes - sure it was a shame. Yes - we need to wait for the full details to emerge. But there are some things that we already know. It has been confirmed by eye witness reports that he had been out on the street causing a disturbance early in the day. Police also confirmed that they had spoken to Chris and he told them that he had been using cannabis and ecstacy earlier in the day. What innuendo are you referring to?

I am sick and tired of the "tragic shame" approach afforded to footballers and other sporting heros when dealing with drugs. So many columns in the paper bring to everyone's attention what a "wonderful rogue", "inspiration footballer" and how he was "troubled and misunderstood". 

Was he depressed? Was he mentally ill?...............he most probably was. But that doesn't make him a hero. To me the heroes are the tens of thousands of ordinary Dad's around Australia, that are landscape gardners, bankers, butchers, teachers and garbo's, all with wives, children and mortgages that suffer from mental illness, who all cope. Some cope by seeking counselling, some struggle on one day at a time, some take medication, but what they all  have in common is they have learned to survive. For their own sake and for the sake of their wives and children.           

Certainly there are trappings and pitfalls associated with being a successful sportsperson - but please don't post on here and tell the everyday Dad's who manage to cope that Chris Mainwaring had it any tougher than them. Mental illness affect's every section in the community - please don't just glorify the tragedy for sportsmen. Moreover - let's not be tolerant of drug use for the famous. That is a slap in the face for the everyman.      

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (3 October 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Great post Prospector.
> 
> Yes - sure it was a shame. Yes - we need to wait for the full details to emerge. But there are some things that we already know. It has been confirmed by eye witness reports that he had been out on the street causing a disturbance early in the day. Police also confirmed that they had spoken to Chris and he told them that he had been using cannabis and ecstacy earlier in the day. What innuendo are you referring to?
> 
> ...




Good post Duckman


----------



## Rafa (3 October 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Certainly there are trappings and pitfalls associated with being a successful sportsperson - but please don't post on here and tell the everyday Dad's who manage to cope that Chris Mainwaring had it any tougher than them. Mental illness affect's every section in the community - please don't just glorify the tragedy for sportsmen. Moreover - let's not be tolerant of drug use for the famous. That is a slap in the face for the everyman.




here here....


----------



## chops_a_must (3 October 2007)

josh82 said:


> Chops:
> 2) An example of Cousins was made by banning him from playing for x number of weeks, sending him off to rehab in California which they supposedly funded? How come Kerr and other players have not been treated the same way? Regardless of whether the punishment is right or wrong at least show some consistency..Plenty of things in AFL really aren't consistent though (how many times Collingwood travel out Melb compared to other teams just to name one..)
> 
> I assume that you are really insinuating that the AFL barely made an example of Cousins. I agree 100%. I think Demetriou is an absolute joke, and i think the way they handled the situation was a joke.




Firstly, the AFL never banned him for any length of time.

Secondly, they had to allow for his treatment being paid for under the salary cap due to the fact that the AFL admitted they had not had a positive test from Cousins. So they had to assume his treatment was career related. Hence the AFL's scrutiny of the Eagles procedures, and Benny's refusal to admit what his treatment was actually for.

I don't think Kerr has been treated any differently. It has not been widely reported, nor is it widely known that Kerr had a criminal record before this year. Nor is it widely known or reported who was in the car with Q Lynch when he drove drunk and led police on a high speed chase for instance.


----------



## dhukka (3 October 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Great post Prospector.
> 
> Yes - sure it was a shame. Yes - we need to wait for the full details to emerge. But there are some things that we already know. It has been confirmed by eye witness reports that he had been out on the street causing a disturbance early in the day. Police also confirmed that they had spoken to Chris and he told them that he had been using cannabis and ecstacy earlier in the day. What innuendo are you referring to?
> 
> ...




As others have said, excellent post Duckman.


----------



## whitta27 (3 October 2007)

I've just heard a rumor that Gardiner and Cousins will be sacked today by the West Coast Eagles for drug related issues.. - That came from an AFL player from another club.. - 

COuld be just a rumor. we'l have to wait and see


----------



## buggalug (3 October 2007)

whitta27 said:


> I've just heard a rumor that Gardiner and Cousins will be sacked today by the West Coast Eagles for drug related issues.. - That came from an AFL player from another club.. -
> 
> COuld be just a rumor. we'l have to wait and see




Not sure how Gardiner can be sacked by the Eagles ... wouldn't he have to play for them?


----------



## kevro (3 October 2007)

Will be hard for the Eagles to sack Gardner as he has been at St Kilda for the last year.


----------



## Prospector (3 October 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Certainly there are trappings and pitfalls associated with being a successful sportsperson - but please don't post on here and tell the everyday Dad's who manage to cope that Chris Mainwaring had it any tougher than them. Mental illness affect's every section in the community - please don't just glorify the tragedy for sportsmen. Moreover - let's not be tolerant of drug use for the famous. That is a slap in the face for the everyman.




Yes Duckman, thankyou for eloquently saying exactly what I have been thinking!  And trying to state, but with less success than you!

It is a regrettable part of Australian culture to forgive our 'naughty boys' for actions that we would not accept from mere mortals, like most of us.  Maybe it comes from the Ned Kelly/Eureka stockade history.


----------



## Julia (3 October 2007)

I haven't commented in this thread because I'm not into sporting heroes and thought I should keep my feelings to myself.

So, Duckman, I just want to thank you for expressing so well all that I've been suppressing.  Great comments.


----------



## astor (3 October 2007)

It’s sad how a serious topic such as drugs seems only to be debated within the footy/sports media forum.  Such a waste. Drugs are a massive issue within our society that deserve to be considered on a mature level.  Pontificating on the rights and wrongs of our beloved football clubs and the young men/boys that make them up seems only to promote a trivial, tabloid and shallow dialogue on the issue.  Let’s get real here people focusing the argument on a select group of testosterone fuelled, risk taking young men who are able to live an excessive life style that also lends it’s self to a certain degree of arrogance/confidence is, well, ignorant-unintelligent-and bitchy.

R I P Chris Mainwaring


----------



## Gspot (3 October 2007)

Mainy was employed by Channel 7 Perth for the last 10 years. Maybe we should look at the drug culture in media, and go random test people employed by Channel 7? Actors included.


----------



## IFocus (3 October 2007)

Hi Astor



astor said:


> It’s sad how a serious topic such as drugs seems only to be debated within the footy/sports media forum.  Such a waste. Drugs are a massive issue within our society that deserve to be considered on a mature level.  Pontificating on the rights and wrongs of our beloved football clubs and the young men/boys that make them up seems only to promote a trivial, tabloid and shallow dialogue on the issue.  Let’s get real here people focusing the argument on a select group of testosterone fuelled, risk taking young men who are able to live an excessive life style that also lends it’s self to a certain degree of arrogance/confidence is, well, ignorant-unintelligent-and bitchy.
> 
> R I P Chris Mainwaring




Thanks for your comments

Focus


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

whitta27 said:


> I've just heard a rumor that Gardiner and Cousins will be sacked today by the West Coast Eagles for drug related issues.. - That came from an AFL player from another club.. -
> 
> COuld be just a rumor. we'l have to wait and see





I rest my case with the absolute rubbish and low life lying that this thread has produced.

ASF/Wayne how can you possibly defend this as "free speech"

If this was a stock chat this complete thread would have been wiped or at least quite a number of individuals would have been checked for the blatant rubbish and lies that have been publicly posted.

This thread has lowered the value of ASF for me as a quality forum.

Gardner???? not with the Eagles for some time. Cousins came to the aid of a friend. "sacked" you have displayed clear low life traits with that rubbish.

Oh so holier than thou you all are. Lets hope you never suffer the effects of depression. No wonder it is this countries single biggest cause of death apart from old age with such open ignorance being displayed.

To the poster stating "mixed messages to our children" you have no idea at all. I have two wonderful well balanced young adults who display far more compassion and understanding than you did in your enlightening post.

Disgusting display by the lot of you.


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> Great post Prospector.
> 
> Yes - sure it was a shame. Yes - we need to wait for the full details to emerge. But there are some things that we already know. It has been confirmed by eye witness reports that he had been out on the street causing a disturbance early in the day. Police also confirmed that they had spoken to Chris and he told them that he had been using cannabis and ecstacy earlier in the day. What innuendo are you referring to?
> 
> ...




Police have confirmed no such thing. State your factual source!

Note news media is not a source, they are on record with this matter.


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

Gspot said:


> Mainy was employed by Channel 7 Perth for the last 10 years. Maybe we should look at the drug culture in media, and go random test people employed by Channel 7? Actors included.




Perhaps start in Victoria where the Victorian players were implicated by the media and the AFL promptly shut this story down. What a farce.

Despite publicly taking any opportunity to permit the media to have a go at Eagles players and continue to do so.


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Yes, I think the boys in blue will have some questions for BC. *Worst case, he's provided the e that's killed him. Golly..*.




Kennas as a moderator I would expect you to be above this. I quite frankly can't believe you actually wrote something like that.

No proof of drugs exists, let alone "e" or otherwise as you imply.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 October 2007)

> time will tell - hard to keep "cause of death" a secret these days, even if you wanted to.



HS
I take it you object to speculation on the matter of whether drugs were involved - 

presumably if drugs are found to be the cause, you will permit some discussion around the topic   - who knows ? it may warn others


----------



## hangseng (3 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> HS
> I take it you object to speculation on the matter of whether drugs were involved -
> 
> presumably if drugs are found to be the cause, you will permit some discussion around the topic   - who knows ? it may warn others




I find a lot more than that here distasteful.

Blatant lying, double standards and complete disrespect for starters!

Ignorance I can forgive, the rest I simply cannot.


----------



## wayneL (3 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> I find a lot more than that here distasteful.
> 
> *Blatant lying, double standards and complete disrespect for starters!
> *
> Ignorance I can forgive, the rest I simply cannot.



hangseng,

In order to live up to your own standards of evidence, can you point out some instances of these transgressions in this thread?

Thanks


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> hangseng,
> 
> In order to live up to your own standards of evidence, can you point out some instances of these transgressions in this thread?
> 
> Thanks




Start with looking at the quotations in may last few posts Wayne.

If I was to suggest a breakout of a stock you would want some form of evidence. Where is the evidence of even the slightest of truth in some of the statements being made here?

When in the regs we termed this a kangaroo court.


----------



## Gspot (4 October 2007)

The story I hear from friends close to the family, is that he lost all his money on a business deal...got SCREWED big time! They were renting.
Poor guy. Young kids and wife, with the lifestyle to live upto, and no cash at 41. Pretty bloody stressful.


----------



## wayneL (4 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Start with looking at the quotations in may last few posts Wayne.
> 
> If I was to suggest a breakout of a stock you would want some form of evidence. Where is the evidence of even the slightest of truth in some of the statements being made here?
> 
> When in the regs we termed this a kangaroo court.



A break out of a stock is self evident.

Regarding Chris M., like I said before, I hear what you're saying loud and clear, but speculation regarding his demise is very much in the public domain. You can't stop people discussing that speculation. 

I don't think anything here is beyond speculation and nobody has convicted or sentenced him, so not really a kangaroo court at all. More like Chinese whispers IMO.

The truth will win out in the end, as always.

Personally, I am waiting for some hard facts too, but in the meantime speculation reigns... human nature I'm afraid.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2007)

Gspot said:


> The story I hear from friends close to the family, is that he lost all his money on a business deal...got SCREWED big time! They were renting.
> Poor guy. Young kids and wife, with the lifestyle to live upto, and no cash at 41. Pretty bloody stressful.




A totally rubbish post. 

What does it matter? 

Joe I support the deletion of the thread. There is free speech and total disrespect.


----------



## wayneL (4 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> A totally rubbish post.
> 
> What does it matter?
> 
> Joe I support the deletion of the thread. There is free speech and total disrespect.



There will be many many deleted threads then (including many religeously based threads )... where do we draw the line Snake? Any thread that contains some perceived sleight against anyone gets deleted? C'mon!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> There will be many many deleted threads then (including many religeously based threads )... where do we draw the line Snake? Any thread that contains some perceived sleight against anyone gets deleted? C'mon!!!




Wayne feel free to delete anything of mine. That I have no problem with. Maybe general chat should be scrapped. 

Regards
Snake


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2007)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Wayne feel free to delete anything of mine. That I have no problem with. Maybe general chat should be scrapped.
> 
> Regards
> Snake



I sence tongue in cheek, but canning general chat would be extremely detrimental to the site IMO. 

In regard to this thread, I can imagine there could be some personal connections to CM, or people may have experienced a similar loss, but that doesn't mean the rest of us can't discuss it with the available information. 

Others may feel it disrespectful to his family, but that is what you get when you are a personality. Your life is on show, and if you reap the benefits from it, you also reap the negative aspects, which this is one. This is public interest. 

I'm sure a Shane Warne mobile phone thread or Princess Diana death conspiracy thread wouldn't cop the same flack. Unique situations, but same boat.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 October 2007)

kennas said:


> I sence tongue in cheek, but canning general chat would be extremely detrimental to the site IMO.
> 
> In regard to this thread, I can imagine there could be some personal connections to CM, or people may have experienced a similar loss, but that doesn't mean the rest of us can't discuss it with the available information.
> 
> ...




Kennas,

Thanks for the balanced view. Yes tongue in cheek it was. 

I have no answers and will let it rest there. 

regards
Snake


----------



## Kimosabi (4 October 2007)

Meanwhile back to the facts:



> *Hunt for Eagle's 'drug supplier'*
> 
> By Paige Taylor
> October 04, 2007 01:00am
> ...


----------



## Prospector (4 October 2007)

Hang Seng, the very few, known to be erroneous, things which have been posted on this thread have been quickly rebutted by others.

His own father is in the public domain, stating he believes that a mixture of illegal substances will be shown to be his cause of death.

His behaviour in the last few hours does not demonstrate the clinical behaviours of depression, although he may have had that in the past.  

He had been asked to take leave from broadcasting because of slurred speech.  You think that's ok?
He exposed himself to public questioning about his behaviour the instant he became a media journalist.  He comments about others in his articles, yet you say now, he is above us questioning him?  Sheesh!

He has been convicted of past drug use.

Good for you having 2 sensible adults as children; maybe you were their role model but other kids dont have a sensible role model so they look to their heroes for behaviours - like football and cricket players.  Even the West Coast President (could be someone else in authority there) stated in the public domain that there is a culture of endemic drug use.

Everyone on this forum feels very badly for his family; some feel badly for him too.


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

Gspot said:


> The story I hear from friends close to the family, is that he lost all his money on a business deal...got SCREWED big time! They were renting.
> Poor guy. Young kids and wife, with the lifestyle to live up to, and no cash at 41. Pretty bloody stressful.




Keep discussion if you must but come on, this and others like it are just plain low life rubbish. This has lowered this site into the lowest form of humanity.

If ASF supports this and many others I have pointed out then that is it for me on ASF.


----------



## professor_frink (4 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Keep discussion if you must but come on, this and others like it are just plain low life rubbish. This has lowered this site into the lowest form of humanity.
> 
> If ASF supports this and many others I have pointed out then that is it for me on ASF.




hangseng,

This is the general chat section. If you don't like the discussion taking place, then feel free not to read this thread, and stick to the main reason this site is here- to discuss stocks.


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

professor_frink said:


> hangseng,
> 
> This is the general chat section. If you don't like the discussion taking place, then feel free not to read this thread, and stick to the main reason this site is here- to discuss stocks.




General chat? I enjoy general chat as much as others but this is simply gutter trash at best!

I also defend my right to defend someone who gave so much back to society and is unable to defend himself.


----------



## professor_frink (4 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> General chat? I enjoy general chat as much as others but this is simply gutter trash at best!
> 
> I also defend my right to defend someone who gave so much back to society and is unable to defend himself.




You are quite right. You have the right to defend someone else if that's what you want to do. However, when you make these kinds of comments to other ASF members-



hangseng said:


> People (I use that term loosely).....






hangseng said:


> Have society or none of you any respect at all?






hangseng said:


> I rest my case with the absolute rubbish and low life lying that this thread has produced.






hangseng said:


> Oh so holier than thou you all are.






hangseng said:


> Disgusting display by the lot of you.




you are getting very close to being in breach of ASF's code of conduct. It would be appreciated if you refrain from making any more comments like this in the future. Trying to defend someone by attacking everyone else isn't the best way to go about things. If you are unable to mount a defense for someone without attacking other members, then don't post in the thread anymore.


----------



## Rafa (4 October 2007)

professor_frink said:


> Trying to defend someone by attacking everyone else isn't the best way to go about things. If you are unable to mount a defense for someone without attacking other members, then don't post in the thread anymore.




if you can't mount a reasonable arguement, attacking the source as being biased or ignorant, is now considered fair play... just look at hockey attacking the authors of the report on AWA's as a case in point, or the various attacks on the scientists either both for/against global warming... apparently some of their funding came from people with hidden agendas!

Can't blame Hangseng... attacking the person as a form of defence is a now common practice...  I have noticed this on almost every contentious thread in the ASF general forum... 

gotta love free speech.... 

Anyway, back to the topic.... (well, not exactly on topic but more related to the views shared by duckman and co... )

Did anyone see Mal Brough's comments last night about the media and maybe the public being fixated on a 'sexy' issues when there are bigger issues at stake?

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22527796-11949,00.html



> Mr Brough this week visited the remote West Australian Aboriginal town of Kalumburu, where about 15 men, including community leaders, were charged earlier this year with child sex abuse offences.
> 
> During his visit Mr Brough learned police were investigating allegations that several children, aged 11 to 15, had abused eight younger children. Several have since been charged.
> 
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (4 October 2007)

Geez... spot the Eagles supporters...

I don't know why Eagles fans are so precious about what gets reported. Just about every club has had trial by media in recent times, claims of favouritism are clearly from a naive perspective.

Lets look at this rationally...

We have had family affairs at Carlton run in the media. Both marital and otherwise.

We have had a network engaging in Illegal activities to gain players records. And those that claim that was shut up need a lesson. They can't report on it because the information was obtained ILLEGALLY.

Tarrant was suspended after a trial by media, when it appears that the incident was itself in self defence. We have also had WAFL players causing problems which have been attributed to Freo players. Totally incorrect.

We have seen a player have his reputation put through the ringer for placing a $5 bet.

Should we keep going on? Those that claim the Eagles are being harshly treated need to open their eyes...

And yes, Mainy was convicted on drugs charges... I don't understand the problem. Cousins has been interviewed by police. This is not innuendo, it's fact.


----------



## astor (4 October 2007)

"People demand freedom of speech as a compensation for the freedom of thought which they seldom use.”

Soren Kierkegaard Danish Philosopher 1813-1855


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Geez... spot the Eagles supporters...
> 
> I don't know why Eagles fans are so precious about what gets reported. Just about every club has had trial by media in recent times, claims of favouritism are clearly from a naive perspective.
> 
> ...




Don't see the problem? Then it seems we have completely different values.

"Quote:
Originally Posted by Gspot  
The story I hear from friends close to the family, is that he lost all his money on a business deal...got SCREWED big time! They were renting.
Poor guy. Young kids and wife, with the lifestyle to live up to, and no cash at 41. Pretty bloody stressful. "


----------



## chops_a_must (4 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> Don't see the problem? Then it seems we have completely different values.
> 
> "Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gspot
> ...




I just can't see an issue with that. It's hardly an unsympathetic statement...


----------



## explod (4 October 2007)

hangseng said:


> General chat? I enjoy general chat as much as others but this is simply gutter trash at best!
> 
> I also defend my right to defend someone who gave so much back to society and is unable to defend himself.




I think you may be a bit over sensitive.  From my reading, everyone is saddenned for the loss of Chris, his family, supporters and friends.

The tragedy discussion on the forums is a catalyst for discussion of social ideas.  It is great that in these times via the internet we can have public discussion from which we all learn.

In my own post (yesterday I think)I point out that Chris from a child is a product of the world around for which we are all equally responsible for by our actions and deeds.  I suppose as a Grandfather, the greatest contribution to my immortality is the example I set to the younger ones, they carry the torch they are handed.  And I am not as a puritan, I was once a wild young shearer and both my sons had thier shares of misshaps as we all do along the way.

Yes we maybe have to agree to disagree on occasions, but the open discussion can only be to mutual benefit.


----------



## Happy (4 October 2007)

Maybe we should move our discussion forum to another thread?


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I just can't see an issue with that. It's hardly an unsympathetic statement...




It is a baseless statement as was the innuendo of Ben possibly being the one to supply Chris with drugs. The fact you can't see an issue with it is an problem in itself. I'm sorry but I can't support so called free speech with gilded statements purporting sympathy.

I have not seen one shred of factual evidence to support any of the negative comments posted.

The article from the Australian has already been slated in Perth as journalism in it's finest misrepresented form.

Want facts? Wait for the coroners findings and the final police report, not slate a person who can no longer defend himself and in the process spread unfounded rumours to the detriment of his family with cheap shots.

Sensitive? If caring is that, then yes I am and glad to be a contrarian regarding a lot of what has been stated here.


----------



## explod (4 October 2007)

Happy said:


> Maybe we should move our discussion forum to another thread?




If we cant say what we like what is the point of the forums at all.   Whether we agree or not with others, getting upset or oversensitive is not going to change anything.


----------



## Happy (4 October 2007)

explod said:


> If we cant say what we like what is the point of the forums at all.   Whether we agree or not with others, getting upset or oversensitive is not going to change anything.




I said :


			
				Happy said:
			
		

> Maybe we should move our discussion forum to another thread?




This is only out of respect to person who died.

I did not say that we cannot pull out any dirt we like, but another thread would be probably more appropriate with different title.

Otherwise we can be seen as jumping up and down on somebody's grave.

Maybe it is only, who gets little uncomfortable with the title of our thread and subsequent direction thread took.


----------



## explod (4 October 2007)

Happy said:


> I said :
> 
> 
> This is only out of respect to person who died.
> ...




Acusations that we are jumping on peoples graves is rediculous and a bad slur.  The thread maybe headed "Chris Mainwaring" but the discussions are about life itself.   I have experienced death at close quarters on many occasions throughout my life and part of the process in coming to terms with its problems is open discussion.    The idea of sssshhhhh is Victorian in nature and does not allow emotions to heal properly.

So get off you high horse as if you know everything and loosen up a bit.


----------



## cuttlefish (4 October 2007)

Are we sure he's actually dead?  I heard someone saw him yesterday serving fish and chips in a takeaway in Kalgoorlie.


I wouldn't know how to take the press and public speculation if I was close to somone like Chris (and I don't follow AFL and didn't know of him). I can imagine it would be a very difficult thing to deal with - but its an inevitable occurrence for anyone thats lived in the public eye. I would hope that over time, once the initial dust has settled the real story of how he passed away and what sort of person he was will prevail over the short term speculation.  People are more likely to believe the words of the people that knew him than idle speculation from journalists or strangers.


----------



## Happy (4 October 2007)

explod said:


> Acusations that we are jumping on peoples graves is rediculous and a bad slur.  The thread maybe headed "Chris Mainwaring" but the discussions are about life itself.   I have experienced death at close quarters on many occasions throughout my life and part of the process in coming to terms with its problems is open discussion.    The idea of sssshhhhh is Victorian in nature and does not allow emotions to heal properly.
> 
> So get off you high horse as if you know everything and loosen up a bit.




Apologies, I did not want to disturb healing process.


----------



## Kimosabi (4 October 2007)

On news.com.au today, interesting perspective...



> *On sex, drugs and rotten role models*
> 
> By Paul Kent
> October 04, 2007 07:57am
> ...


----------



## hangseng (4 October 2007)

explod said:


> Acusations that we are jumping on peoples graves is rediculous and a bad slur.  The thread maybe headed "Chris Mainwaring" but the discussions are about life itself.   I have experienced death at close quarters on many occasions throughout my life and part of the process in coming to terms with its problems is open discussion.    The idea of sssshhhhh is Victorian in nature and does not allow emotions to heal properly.
> 
> So get off you high horse as if you know everything and loosen up a bit.




This thread is and has been in the main a direct afront to Chris, a deceased person, disrespectful in the extreme, regardless of what you or others may think. The young man is dead, have a little respect for his surviving family if nothing else.

If this thread was life in general I would not have taken the stand I have. This has become a very personal attack on a deceased person with wide spread inuendos and at times (as I have quoted) quite blatant speculation and mistruths. Widely regarded in society as in very poor taste and as "jumping on peoples graves".


----------

